# Solved: Hard drive fills up automatically



## Nitishbpo (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey guys I am back with a new problem again

Yesterday I uninstalled my Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 while i was uninstalling there was a warning saying Black list program is missing or something of that sort and suddenly when i noticed my hard drive capacity it went from 10GB to 2GB and within minutes i had a notificatoin saying that i have less space in C drive I cleaned it using disk clean up but disk clean up just cleaned only 4GB space and then again it started to fill up until I fully uninstalled KIS 2009 Now i have installed AVAST Professional but when i scanned it for any virus it found one or two and removed it and i again scanned my machine using Spybot that found one sypware and everything was cleared but my main problem now my machine has only 2 GB space in it's C drive I don't know where the other 8GB went so please someone help me in this.

And please tell me how to clear my hard drive 

Thanks


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

You can use Treesize Free: http://www.jam-software.com/freeware/index.shtml to find where you 8GB went. We can then suggest a solution.


----------



## Nitishbpo (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks Frank4d for your reply I used the software which you suggested here I am posting my result here hope this will might help you

17 GB C:\
8 GB Windows
4 GB Documents and settings
2 GB Program Files
2 GB [files] {this is says files but I dont know what kind of files}
1 GB MSOCache

And the rest are zero and at the bottom of the list I see system Volume Information Access is denied information

Hope this might be helpful to you


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear Nitishbpo,
Any particular reason why you had to uninstall KIS2009?Run Ccleaner!


----------



## Nitishbpo (Nov 22, 2007)

Because my license key was expired so that's the reason why i had to uninstall KIS2009


----------



## Bichey (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello! perfume....how r u ??


----------



## Bichey (Feb 11, 2009)

dear Nitishbpo, have u tried to run "some applications" . Due to that reason, kaspersky sometimes behaves the way as u said. I have too faced same problem in the past


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi there Bichey,
Getting along o.k!Thank you for calling.

Dear Nitishbpo,
Download Piriform Defraggler and run it! You can also download Glary utilities and run "Duplicate file find" and you'll be surprised at the number of duplicates.You can delete them and check your drive.


----------



## Nitishbpo (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks Perfume for your comment

I downloaded Glary Utility and scanned for duplicate files it did fine hell a lot of them and when i deleted i did get my hard disk space back

thanks for your comment


----------

